

The NSA intercepts its targets' electronics purchases shipped by FedEx / UPS - BrandonMarc
http://dailycaller.com/2013/12/31/shipping-companies-largely-silent-on-nsa-intercepting-packages/

======
BrandonMarc
Schneier provides some details in this post:

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/12/more_about_th...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/12/more_about_the.html)

